# DJ Laptop bis 500 Euro



## new2f7 (27. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Laptop für gelegentliches Auflegen (jetzt) und für Studium (in einem halben Jahr). Der Lappy sollte eine gute Soundkarte haben (mit mindestens 2 Ausgängen), da ich keine Hardware mit externer Soundkarte habe, und so viel wie möglich CPU-Leistung mitbringen. Auf eine externe Graka möchte ich komplett verzichten, da diese in diesem Preisbereich sowieso nicht zum gamen geeignet sind. Ich möchte allerhöchstens 500 Euro ausgeben, möchte aber eigentlich so bei 400 EUR landen wollen. Brauche kein Betriebssystem. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

-new2f7


----------



## Gast12348 (29. November 2011)

Also meine empfehlung, willst du ernsthaft DJaying machen kommst du um nen externes Soundinterface absolut nicht drum rum, egal wie gut die Onboard Soundkarte ist, du wirst immer so hohe Latenzen haben das ein Beatmatching unmöglich ist. Je nach programm reicht aber schon ne kleine CPU aus, ich hab at moment noch nen P6200 damit läuft Traktor 2 Pro richtig gut als bsp 2 Decks, 2 Effekte gleichzeitig an, 10% CPU last, allerdings hab ich auch nen DJ SoundInterface was auch die CPU entlastet ( bei aktuellen Onboards wird ja quasi alles auf der CPU berechnet, was eben auch hohe latenzen ergibt ) 

Ich habn Fujitsu Lifebook A530 ( 260€ ) lässt sich leicht aufrüsten mit nem Quadcore, hat ne relativ gute austattung. Für das Geld nen Top angebot, wenn man noch bisl reininvestiert, also nen Quadcore ( gebraucht auf Ebay als bsp. ), bisl mehr Ram, ne 7200er Platte, hat man für relativ wenig geld wirklich ne Top maschine.


----------



## new2f7 (30. November 2011)

Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort, allerdings möchte ich meinen Lappy nicht erst zusammenbauen sondern am liebst gleich einen Fertigen nehmen.

Ich habe mir den Markt auch ein wenig genauer angesehen und festgestellt, das man für knapp unter 500 EUR schon einen QuadCore und eine dedizierte Graka bekommt. Da habe ich meine Plan noch einmal überdacht und ich tendiere dazu solch einen zu nehmen, da dieser dann schon fast LAN-tauglich ist und ich nicht immer meinen Stand-PC mitschleppen muss. Das Auflegen ist bei mir eher so ein Hobby und ich weiß nicht ob ich das in einem halben Jahr noch machen werde, weshalb ich die interne Soundkarte nehmen möchte. Ich besitze schon einen einfachen Controller und werde in absehbarer Zeit nicht zu einem Controller mit externer Soundkarte kommen. Ich denke mit einem QuadCore werde ich auf jeden Fall genug Leistung fürs auflegen haben.

Es kommen folgende Lappys in Frage: Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks ab 14", Quad-Core | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Könnt ihr mir davon einen Empfehlen?


----------



## Razor00014 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich könnte dir den hier empfehlen: Packard Bell 17.3" Notebook, kein Apple Asus Acer Dell Samsung etc. Laptop | eBay

verkaufe ich grad bei ebay...


----------



## new2f7 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir schon diesen hier geholt: Packard Bell EasyNote TS11-HR-039GE (LX.BXE02.006) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Ich suche ATM hier eine externe Soundkarte dafür...


----------



## kelt (12. Dezember 2011)

edit: siehe anderes topic


----------



## Yellowant (13. Dezember 2011)

Welchen würdet Ihr den empfehlen. Brauch nen Laptop für Musik hören youtuben und ein wenig Sozial-Net. Rein von der leistung was geschwindigkeit angeht. Taugen die A6 Kerne was oder ist das rein Verkaufstechnisch. Hab im Laptopvergleich jein plan Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks ab 14", Quad-Core | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------

